# Help! What breed?



## daynacourtneymary (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, so I adopted my dog about two months ago from a local shelter and they did not provide much information about him. I would love to get your opinion.









I was told that he was just a lab mix, but I really want to find out what else.

Thank you!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Lab- catahoula-- the markings, coat and blue give it away...Cool dog !!!!


----------

